# A brand new...uh...opera



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just premiered at the Ojai Music Festival: "The Classical Style." Music by the excellent Steven Stucky, libretto by America's favorite pianist this year, Jeremy Denk. Based (if that's the term) on Charles Rosen's rather academic tome of the same name. From an early review:

"It opens in heaven, with Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven playing Scrabble and squabbling like sitcom characters. They are dismayed by newspaper reports of the death of classical music and their own apparent irrelevance. They get wind of Rosen's book and go looking for him for advice.

"The composers turn up at a bar, where they encounter Tonic, Dominant and Subdominant, personifications of musical chords, carrying on. Tonic, the home key, is a grand narcissist. Dominant, harmonically the closest key, is the needy one in the relationship, always dependent upon resolving on the tonic. Sultry Subdominant is the sexy harmonic diversion. Mozart makes a beeline to her...."

But wait, there's more! Of course maybe you've gotta be there.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/classical/la-et-cm-ojai-opera-review-20140616-column.html


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to see it! What do you think are the chances that the rest of us will have the opportunity to see it?


----------

